# X-Frog?



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

http://sciencenow.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/full/2008/528/2

Wolverine evolved from frogs. Who knew?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah I read that last night on the slashdot website that directed me to that post. Totally amazing feat of survival.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

woah. that is cool. nice find.


----------

